# clone question



## cincy boy (Mar 3, 2005)

Can you clone a clone?  If so is it worse or what ?


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 4, 2005)

I heard people saying that if you takes clones from clones and keep cloning the clones the plant will become weaker, I have never tried this myself so i can't really comment on that. But It's best to keep a mother plant that you have picked from seeds. Pick the best producing plant from these seeds and make that the mother. Then you will have the best plants every time you want to grow.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah i dident think that sounded right thanX


----------

